# First trail ride for greenbroke horse?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd take him on a few more trail walks then just go for it. Short and sweet at first. Is he used to being ridden on his own? Or only with other horses nearby?


----------



## Ibbie96 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes he is used to being ridden by himself. He was really buddy sour when I bought him but he has gotten over it for the most part. And I will do that thank you!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OK then. I know it's not the usual advice but I'd just go for it if he's laid back and used to being/fine on his own.

Just go slow and make sure YOU are also calm and confident about every step. Don't make it a big deal. He rides, he walks on the trail, hey look now he rides on the trail. I'm assuming he has good basics as a green horse, solid whoa steering and responsive, etc.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with what Yogiwick has said. Hand walk a section of trail until he is quite used to it (in his mind at least this bit of trail will be as familiar as the arena or his pasture so it will not be a major distraction to him) then start riding him on it and gradually expand the distance you go as well as the direction. At some point, you need to abandon the theory for the application -- in other words the desensitizing work you've done so far is good but it can't beat actual riding time on the trails.

If I may just add as I don't know where you live, and it's that time of the year where I am that the weather is 'frosty' and affects even the calmest of my horses, weather conditions play a part in the first few outings on the trail. For your initial rides go out on days when the wind is minimal and the temperature moderate -- once you and he have got some successful miles logged in then you can start challenging yourselves with more adverse conditions.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Check this out:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/how-we-train-fearless-trail-horse-99776/

Not about first rides but I think it is worth reading and having in the back of your mind.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like you have a nice horse and you have given him a good base.
I'd use the trail as my training ground. Take your cell phone along. 

Too bad your fellow boarders aren't interested in going with you. Show horses can benefit from a nice trail ride and a change of scenery.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just being me, I would throw my saddle on and hit the trails. IMHO, he's about as prepared as he's going to be and the only way to further his training is with practical trail experience.

Just make sure that someone knows exactly where you are going and when you plan to be back. Keep your cell phone on your body and/or carry a two way radio and give the other to someone who will be within range...just in case you need to call for help.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Trail riding off the property alone is unsafe at best. In fact many barns do not allow it. I ride at the professional level and wouldn't take a horse out alone much less a green horse. I do show, but part of breaking my two year olds is trail riding. Green horses should always be with a solid and experience second horse and rider along with the rider on the horse being experienced. If you get tossed and the horse runs off you are liable to have a law suite filed and a claim to your off site liability insurance. A loose horse is like an out of control car and do a lot of damage


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Like others have said, go for it.
If it was me I'd start out my ride like you usually do( I assume in the arena) make sure he's focused then take him outside. don't make a big deal out of it and if he starts to get nervous or excited I'd keep his mind focused by doing something familiar or crash him out through the brush where he has to pay attention to what he's doing and placing his feet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

BugZapper89 said:


> Trail riding off the property alone is unsafe at best. In fact many barns do not allow it. I ride at the professional level and wouldn't take a horse out alone much less a green horse. I do show, but part of breaking my two year olds is trail riding. Green horses should always be with a solid and experience second horse and rider along with the rider on the horse being experienced. If you get tossed and the horse runs off you are liable to have a law suite filed and a claim to your off site liability insurance. A loose horse is like an out of control car and do a lot of damage


WOW, that is so strange, round here they are out on the tail as soon as possible, but then they are training horses to be out there doing stuff, working cows, checking fences etc. 


Listen to this advice from SMROBS



> Just being me, I would throw my saddle on and hit the trails. IMHO, he's about as prepared as he's going to be and the only way to further his training is with practical trail experience.
> 
> Just make sure that someone knows exactly where you are going and when you plan to be back. Keep your cell phone on your body and/or carry a two way radio and give the other to someone who will be within range...just in case you need to call for help.


She lives in the real world, and is still alive


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BugZapper89 said:


> Trail riding off the property alone is unsafe at best. In fact many barns do not allow it. I ride at the professional level and wouldn't take a horse out alone much less a green horse. I do show, but part of breaking my two year olds is trail riding. Green horses should always be with a solid and experience second horse and rider along with the rider on the horse being experienced. If you get tossed and the horse runs off you are liable to have a law suite filed and a claim to your off site liability insurance. A loose horse is like an out of control car and do a lot of damage


I think about this every time I got out for a ride. Well not so much the liability but that something could happen and I could come off and no one would be close to help. I ride with my phone in a band around my arm. I make sure that I stick to the path I tell my partner I'm taking and I spend alot of time getting to know the horse I'm riding and their reactions.

I think as the OP has done you put alot of time into preparing the horse for the initial trail you plan on taking. I spend weeks walking my horses along the trails and getting them familair. Also I'm only a novice rider so it is very important to me that I get my horse comfortable and even more important that I am comfortable with how they react to surprises! 

I had a TB that was given to me that was meant to be begginner safe. After spending time walking him out and about by himself there was no way I would hack him out alone and ended up giving him to a friend. He was often unpredicatble when he spooked. However my main horse, is a very nervous horse and often spooks. However she is like clockwork when she spooks. She trys to turn for home, I simply one rein her and bring her nose forward again and away we go. Although lately I have noticed that she has stopped trying to turn for home and just jumps on the spot lol

I also agree start of with short rides and slowly extend them.


----------



## Ibbie96 (Nov 9, 2014)

BugZapper89 the stable I bored at has about 4 miles of trails that weave through the property, so that is where I plan to start. 
I walked him on one of the trails for about 15 minutes and he started out excited but it didn't take long for him to calm down. The only concern I have is being out there by myself, as I said before the people at my stable don't trail ride because they don't want to risk injuring their expensive horses, which I understand. I plan on picking a day where the weather is nice and maybe having a friend wait for me at the barn just in case he spooks bad enough to throw me. 
Thank you everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with SMROBS just go hit the trail. A lot of us trail riders, hit the trails right away even on a horses first ride or with in a few ride of getting started. 

Going with a baby sitter is best but you should be fine solo as well! Have fun!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Never heard of a barn not allowing it. Many people ride on their own.

Most people don't have insurance or live in an area where they would need to be concerned about anything other than catching a loose horse.

It's good to be safe but there's plenty of people that live in the "real world" (good way to put it) that do just fine..


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well my gelding is as dead as they come on the trail hah but my friend has her mustang shes been training and we have been taking them both for walks as often as possible. Shes breaking this mare bareback/halter so the other day while we were out for our walk she decided to go ahead and hop on. Ya classy could have cared less almost falling asleep. So she hopped off after about 5 mins we continued our walk. On our way back she hopped backk on and finished the ride on her! Not every situation goes like that but classy handled it like a champ and was completely unfazed :]


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

One thing I'd add: don't be afraid to get off and walk if you're the least bit uncertain how he's handling things.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hit the easy trail across the street from our barn around ride #10 on my current youngster. I actually prefer my first trail rides to be solo, so the horse knows he can/must go places under my leadership without a horse buddy.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

These are all great suggestions, and here is mine. When I work with a new horse, I walk a short way down the trail, then hop on and ride back. The next time out, I ride to the spot I turned around, get off and walk a short way, then back on and ride back. What this does is let the horse know that in a brand new area, you are going first to make sure everything is OK. Also, this way I am not having to do a whole lot of walking, I am riding the horse. 

As for losing your horse if you fall off, this is very controversial, but I do it. (When working with a new horse I always have a halter under the bridle.) I have a very long thin cotton rope attached to the halter. I loop it up and keep it on one hand. More than once I have been able to retrieve a loose horse by just stepping on the rope (do that first) then hauling them back in.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Whisperbaby, not a bad idea but the issue is how to hold the rope. If you tie it up then it won't help for that and if you hold it, it's in the way of the reins and a huge risk if you fall for getting caught.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I said it's controversial. The hope is that it would break if it ever got tangled, I use the thinnest most lightweight rope I can find. 100% cotton. I keep it balled up tight in one hand. When I was young it kept me from a few long walks home, most horses will stop when they feel the familiar tug on the halter, now that I live in the city it is just something that I feel I need for the first 6 months or so that I work with a new horse.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I went and dug up my rope, haven't used it in years.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I can see how that would work, interesting idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks. I use it in my left hand balled up tight kind of on the outside of the rein if you can visualize this. I do think that trail riding is a very different discipline, and it's good to get so much advice from those of us who actually spend time in the great outdoors.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder if it would maybe be a bit handier to tuck it in your belt, like a mecate lead is supposed to be.... 

That would leave your hands free and limit the risk of dropping it, but you'd still have it softly attached to you if you fell.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

The idea of my rope is that it's long. If I land 10 feet away from the horse I can reach the rope.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

smrobs, Ive heard of people doing that by tucking the rope in to your belt loops etc... of course don't tie it but I would guess that even if it got caught or you tied it that your belt loop would break before you would get drug.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting. Don't know if I'd ever try it (even hate riding with a crop for loss of feel!) but it's something to tuck away in the back of my head! Obviously a safety hazard for someone who may not know how to handle it. I'll mention as a "just in case" to NOT wrap it around the hand or actually tie it to anything! Can definitely see it working though!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of people who ride with mecates either tie it to the horn or loop it and tie it to the saddle with the tie strings or even tie it in a big loop around the horse's neck, but the "proper" way is to take a loop and slip it up under your belt far enough so it won't slide out during normal riding. If you have a long enough mecate, you can do that 2-3 times. Then, it's out of your hands but will go with you if you become involuntarily separated :wink:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

"Involuntarily separated"....good term. : )


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^lol I was about to say the same! I will use that one!

I like the idea of a bigger rope. The little ones can be just as sturdy and maybe harder to untangleand the bigger one is less likely to give you rope burn!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with most everyone else ... just go for it!

I've been riding my green 3-year-old colt by himself all summer long. I started small (riding 50 feet out of the yard and then back again) and gradually built him up. I can ride him anywhere. Even across scary bridges. 











Of course, I_ always_ ride with my cell phone, just in case. And remember to attach your cell phone to YOU and not to your horse or the saddle.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

smrobs said:


> ...the "proper" way is to take a loop and slip it up under your belt far enough so it won't slide out during normal riding.


The problem here being the assumption that you normally wear a belt when riding 

I think I'd try doing something with Velcro, myself.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Beau--So cute :>

Definitely bring your cell, like Beau suggested.

It seems like everything is going well, I'd just go for it.


In terms of trail riding alone, I did ride at a H/J barn that didn't allow solo trail rides--but that was only with leased or lesson horses, so that makes sense haha.


----------

